# Good Buy?: 2004 Cannondale F600 (Noob Question)



## Cowboysfan1254 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm trying to get into the sport. I started out by going to the LBS and asking a ton of questions. I rode some bikes and got a good feel for my size needs. I've also read a ton online. Now I'm trying to find a nice, older bike at a reasonable price. More bang for my buck and all. I'm finding out that it's much easier said than done.

Can I get some opinions on this bike? From what he says (and my online research) the bike is stock. He says that he has taken really good care of it. He wants $600 for it. Looking at bicyclebluebook.com and thecheapbikeshop.com, it seems to be worth $300 to $500. I'm planning on meeting him in the next few days to ride the bike. I'd like some idea of what it's actually worth. I've read up a lot on the frame and it seems awesome. The Team Sobe color is sweet too. I'm just worried about the stock components after 8 years of use. He's telling me that he gets regular maintenance, and the LBS has never told him anything needed to be replaced. Any help would be much appreciated.

Link to add: Cannondale F600


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

The bike in only worth about $300 at best. The only way it would be worth more is if it is in "show room" condition, i.e. no paint flaws, scratches, 0 wear on components, etc. In other words the bike hasn't been ridden. Then it might be worth $500 or so. Anyway the asking price of $600 is WAY over the top for the bikes age and the original MSRP of $950. If you *really* like the bike, (after test ride and checking it over) then I'd offer him $300 and maybe be willing to bump to $400. That's if everything is in good shape and works as it should. If he's not willing to sell at $400 or less, then walk away.

Your call.

Good Dirt


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree.

$600 is -way- too much for that bike. 

Depending on the condition I'd say $300 - $335 is about what it is worth unless it is somehow in near mint condition (which I doubt).


----------



## Cowboysfan1254 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking and pretty much what I told him. He said he paid $1100 for it originally. Also said LBS offered him $400 for it. I offered him $400 for it. He told me that it's worth more because I wouldn't be able to get a comparable new bike for even $600. If it's in decent shape, is the frame a good platform for future upgrades? I'm also looking at a new 2012 Hardrock Sport 29, which I can get for $600 at my LBS. Thanks for the input.


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

Well Bluebookbike claims that it worth 284, heres the link Search Listing


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cowboysfan1254 said:


> Thats what I was thinking and pretty much what I told him. He said he paid $1100 for it originally. Also said LBS offered him $400 for it. I offered him $400 for it. He told me that it's worth more because I wouldn't be able to get a comparable new bike for even $600. If it's in decent shape, is the frame a good platform for future upgrades? I'm also looking at a new 2012 Hardrock Sport 29, which I can get for $600 at my LBS. Thanks for the input.


His CL ad has been up for four days with obviously no takers. His $600 price obviously isn't a "deal" or else it would have already been snatched up.

The seller is obviously hooked on the amount he (over) paid for that bike and won't be willing to let it go until he realizes that his fantasy price doesn't match up to reality.

Also, I doubt that a LBS offered him $400 in cash for that bike. More likely it was a $400 trade-in credit which actually has a lower real cost to the store (closer to $250-275 in real dollars).

I say move on and keep watching the CL ads. The seller will probably post that same bike again in another few days to a week and if you are still interested then you can point out to him that it seems obvious that no one is willing to pay him $600 for an eight year old, mid level bike.


----------



## Cowboysfan1254 (Jul 21, 2012)

M


Luclin999 said:


> His CL ad has been up for four days with obviously no takers. His $600 price obviously isn't a "deal" or else it would have already been snatched up.
> 
> The seller is obviously hooked on the amount he (over) paid for that bike and won't be willing to let it go until he realizes that his fantasy price doesn't match up to reality.
> 
> ...


I've been looking on CL for almost two weeks with no luck. I've been talking to this guy since his add went up. Its getting frustrating because I just want to get out and ride. I'll probably keep trying over the next couple days and then maybe settle on something new.


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

I found this on pinkbike.com, its located in Houston and looks like a much better deal for 600 than what that guy is offering you.












> so the build is as follows:
> 
> the frame is a kinesis: Welcome to Kinesis Website
> 
> ...


Here is the link kinesis, medium/large - Pinkbike

If not that than go for the Hardrock 29er I'll check CL for you too


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a lot to show you....

1. Giant Avalance 1.0  - $500 (Dallas)

-Much better deal
-SLX Level components
-RS Tora is a good fork










2. Kona HEI-HEI - $550 

-Looks like the guy has Avid XX brakes for it and Fox Vanilla Fork

3. Gary Fisher Sugar 4+ - $700

-GF Sugar 4+ was SUPER Light and the best bike at the time when it came out, I am a huge fan of that bike but its alittle over priced










4. Ironhorse Warrior Expert - $400

- Looks pretty good to me and has a decent amount of new parts
-I own that fork and like it alot










5. Dawes Haymaker 1000 - $380

-Not bad for the money I would offer him $300 and see if he takes it.










Thats all I got for now, hope that helps


----------



## Cowboysfan1254 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks much. I've looked at most of those. The problem is that I need a 21" frame. I just emailed about the Gary Fisher and it's a medium. That one looked pretty sweet. :-(


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

Cowboysfan1254 said:


> Thanks much. I've looked at most of those. The problem is that I need a 21" frame. I just emailed about the Gary Fisher and it's a medium. That one looked pretty sweet. :-(


That Ironhorse might work out for you. How tall are you? I think a 19.5" frame should be good from 6' - 6' 4"


----------



## Cowboysfan1254 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm about 6' 1". What do you think of this bike? 2011 Scott Aspect 20


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cowboysfan1254 said:


> I'm about 6' 1". What do you think of this bike? 2011 Scott Aspect 20


For that price and components? Not really.

Since you are in Texas, you might want to try calling the Precision Bicycle store in Plano and seeing if they have one of these:

2011 GT Avalanche 2.0

...in stock in a Large. Their web site shows that the company still has some available in that size and If they don't have one in the Plano store they might be willing to transfer one there.

(I know I saw two more of these in Large at the North Houston store when I bought mine last week.)

I am 6' tall and the bike fits me very well in that size.

Best of all, you get a new bike with a full warranty and 90 day price protection. Which turns out to be a good thing.

I bought mine on the 14th for $499 but I already had them adjust the price down to $449 when Precision dropped the price another 10% for a sale they ran last Monday.

...and you know that I'll keep watching their web site every day for next three months to see if it manages to hit an even lower price between now and then.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Or if a 29er might be interesting to you Bluesky has this in stock:

2011 GT Karakoram 2.0

.. for $520 ($560 shipped) which isn't bad considering the components and the fact that the 2012 model is selling for around $760.


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

Cowboysfan1254 said:


> I'm about 6' 1". What do you think of this bike? 2011 Scott Aspect 20


Who sized you? I am 6'1" and ride a Large frame size/19" frame VERY comfortably. I would say your a 19"/Large not a 21/XL.

This looks great for $599

Airborne Bicycles. Guardian
-Hydraulic Disk Brakes
-SRAM X-5 Components
-Good Fork
-I would say the components on this are bit better than the GT 2.0 Posted above (dollar for dollar this is a better bike)


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Luclin999 said:


> His CL ad has been up for four days with obviously no takers. His $600 price obviously isn't a "deal" or else it would have already been snatched up.
> 
> The seller is obviously hooked on the amount he (over) paid for that bike and won't be willing to let it go until he realizes that his fantasy price doesn't match up to reality.
> 
> ...


This is so good. I love the phrase "fantasy price".


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's another option:

GT Avalanche X

Nashbar currently has this for $684 shipped after coupon code 83844 Which IMO is a fantastic price for this bike. Hell, the Skeltor fork alone goes for $320.


----------



## muffetmd (Mar 24, 2011)

Luclin999 said:


> Here's another option:
> 
> GT Avalanche X
> 
> Nashbar currently has this for $684 shipped after coupon code 83844 Which IMO is a fantastic price for this bike. Hell, the Skeltor fork alone goes for $320.


Yeah thats a great deal, its hard to find an Avalanche 2.0 for that price and the X is MUCH better than the 2.0


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

Luclin999 said:


> Here's another option:
> 
> Nashbar currently has this for $684 shipped after coupon code 83844 Which IMO is a fantastic price for this bike. Hell, the Skeltor fork alone goes for $320.


Actually, the fork is a Sector rl solo air and that fork goes for about $500. I have this bike and I'm very impressed. I'm 6'3 with 34" inseem and love the fit of my Xl.


----------

